# 1923-24 Columbia Junior Roadster 28" wheel bike with clean York  single tubes



## stingrayjoe (May 7, 2013)

I just found this on CL the guy said other interested parties did not want to drive 1 to 1 - 1/2 hours to pick the bike up? One guy offered to broker the bike for him and his people passed on the deal? Oh well, it pays to be persistent I guess. I was for sure figuring I lost this bike to another interested party. Glad to get it.


----------



## serg (May 8, 2013)

Great bike! My congratulations, Joe


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 9, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you Serg and I hope you are well.

Joe


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2013)

great bike!
...but if it has 28's, why is it considered a "junior"? smaller frame maybe?


----------



## fat tire trader (May 9, 2013)

bricycle said:


> great bike!
> ...but if it has 28's, why is it considered a "junior"? smaller frame maybe?



That is what I have been wondering? I have a pretty nice 24" single tube tire Columbia that I got out of a dumpster about 20 years ago...


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 9, 2013)

*Cleaned up a bit*

Here it is cleaned up a bit. The seat is signed Troxel on both side skirts.


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2013)

WOW!!!!! amazing detail job! 
What is seat tube length to mid BB?


----------



## MrColumbia (May 9, 2013)

bricycle said:


> great bike!
> ...but if it has 28's, why is it considered a "junior"? smaller frame maybe?




To quote the 1924 Columbia catalog. It is a "combination of a Motobike and a Roadster", and is "Ideal for the youngsters".

The top frame tube drops in the back to lower the seat height just like on a Columbia Motobike but there is no middle frame tube like on a Roadster. This made the bike lighter and lower to the ground (seat height) and better for young teens that were too tall for a 24" wheeled Juvenile. 

In the balloon tire era this frame design was called a camelback by Columbia.


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 9, 2013)

*Bike*

Not sure if you are serious or not but it was not a really a detail job just a quick cleaning. Thanks for all the replies. The frame measures  19".


----------

